# How many more of these do I have to post



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Obama care at it again!!!!

Remember when this whole debate was going on.....and this was one of my concerns.... Please some of the people who thought I was crazy and that this bill won't hurt them in anyway please come forward and admit how horrible this bill is.....

Yes I am finally becoming an [email protected]#LE about this because I am sick of people who are still thinking things Obama and the Dems rammed down our throat was good....



> Obamacare 101: Colleges cut faculty hours
> 20 hr ago | By Aimee Picchi
> 
> The health care overhaul is prompting some schools to reduce adjunct professors' work time to avoid paying for health insurance.
> ...


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone that thought Obama care would cure all is out to lunch, it will cripple this nation, it's just starting and when it take's effect.....look out....Osama will go down as the worst president of our nation...............


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They are currently trying to postpone some things that would take affect this year. They want it to take affect in 2015. It's easy to figure out why. Even the dumbest that didn't believe us will not vote democrat in 2014 if Obama care takes affect as scheduled this year. They need to keep America in the dark and ignorant before the vote.



> How many more of these do I have to post


Many more times if fear. I would like to give liberal sportsmen something as a gift. I would like to give them a clue since they evidently don't have one.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I think this fits here. very short. Enjoy :******:

http://www.aclu.org/pizza/images/screen.swf


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

^
^
^
If Osama gets his way, that clip would be about right.........how much do they know about a person already that we don't know about.....


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

TOO FLIPPIN MUCH! :******:


----------

